# Lisibilité Thunderbird (taille police des menus)



## lilou32 (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'utilise, depuis 3 mois à peine, un iMac. C'est la grande aventure et beaucoup de remue- méninges  pour l'après retraite.
Sur pc j'utilisais Firefox et Thunderbird. Dans un premier temps j'ai utilisé Safari et Mail pdt ce temps.
Rien à dire pour Safari il me convient tout à fait  Il est même très bien !
Mais pour la messagerie je préfère conserver Thunderbird.
J'ai parcouru le forum , trouvé des réponses mais un peu anciennes. J'ai Mountain Lion.
Rien pour ce qui suit 
Comment pourrais-je modifier la taille des textes de base ? cad la colonne courrier entrant ou le libellé des messages. Pour le courrier lui-même ,répondre, j'ai modifié la police et taille ds préférences. C'est ok.
Mais pour le "cadre", la présentation générale quoi,  est-ce possible et comment ? 
Deuxième question : pour récupérer les dossiers ouverts sur pc  est-ce encore possible alors que j'ai commencé à utiliser Th. sans mettre le bazar ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide et bon Noel à tous et toutes.


----------

